# How to make Chicken & Rice intersting/flavorful?



## J.T1466868035 (Oct 26, 2012)

Currently bored of the same boring taste of chicken & rice..

Anyone have any good tips to spice it up a bit? Or am i fighting a lost cause and should man up?

Any advice would be much appreciated!

James


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

Well, not sure this is particularly good advice, or if you`d like it for that matter :lol:

However, I add to my chicken and rice, brown sauce , vinegar, salt and pepper, and Viola! Job done. Works for me!*:biggrin1:


----------



## J.T1466868035 (Oct 26, 2012)

I do add a bit of vinegar, i love it! Whats viola? Isnt that a bigger version of a violin? haha

A friend of mine told me that he adds nandos sauce!


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Ha, loving 'whats viola'!!!


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

lol*here`s*a*definition

Voila!

And there you have it! (All versions are misspellings or misunderstandings of the French The Viola! is a well-meant spelling error.) : exclam. , And walla! There it is. Cooked just right!


----------



## justin case (Jul 31, 2012)

forget the rice, a cardboard box has more nutritional value....lol. wrap your chicken in a tortilla with peppers and onions and add fajita spice..perfecto.


----------



## J.T1466868035 (Oct 26, 2012)

Cant believe i didnt think of it before, cheers Justin!

I love my fajita's


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

marinade your chicken...that's what I do

I rotate between hot and spicy, bbq, Chinese style and piri piri

makes me Look forward to meal times rather than them being a chore!


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Totally depends on your goals JT as all the above will be either high in salt, sugar or both?


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Dorsey said:


> Totally depends on your goals JT as all the above will be either high in salt, sugar or both?


who cares when it tastes good!..lol


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

Almost all natural spices are at worst neutral in terms of nutrition - some actually have health benefits. Basmati or brown rice should be one of your staple carbs along with oats. Fajita's particularly with sugar dense spice are much worse nutritionally. The carbs in the fajita wraps are usually terribly processed. That said still a reasonable option if you get whole wheat wraps - but the idea rice is as nutritional as card board is absurd. I wish people would stop giving strong advice on things they know nothing about


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

Brockyboy said:


> marinade your chicken...that's what I do
> 
> I rotate between hot and spicy, bbq, Chinese style and piri piri
> 
> makes me Look forward to meal times rather than them being a chore!


Likewise, I marinade mine with indian spices, lemon juice, olive oil and yoghurt over night... it tenderises the chicken making it less dry and tastes damn good..! Might marinade with nandos sauce next time but then it doesnt become natural with all them "E" numbers and flavourings


----------



## webadmin1466867919 (Dec 1, 2006)

Very hard to avoid sugar it's in everything especially those spice mix packets that look healthy!


----------



## J.T1466868035 (Oct 26, 2012)

Appreciate all the responses!

Found a recipe from Rob Riches (Top guy, and in awsome shape) for chicken and rice.

ROBRICHES.COM


----------



## justin case (Jul 31, 2012)

ask yourself why people who's staple diet is rice are all 4ft tall. the Japanese, Chinese, vietnamese, etc....yeah rice is great...and a carb is a carb. Is a Carb a Carb? | Bayesian Bodybuilding


----------



## Guns &amp; Buns (Dec 30, 2011)

creamy chicken tonight with extra mushrooms added?

what about this marinade- fat free yoghurt in a cup mixed with swartz chicken tikka spices, bit of lemon juice bit of olive oil , and cover your chicken breast both sides, - make sure you cover al the chicken well so it doesnt dry out , and grill (not too high) -- slice into pieces -- thats delicious!

or if you have a griddle pan, cover your chicken breast with oil, and salt pepper on and griddle, thats nice. or the maggies crispy chicken sachets?? makes perfect crispy chicken!

or get some oil with a chicken stock cube crushed up coat your chicken and fry in pan.


----------



## webadmin1466867919 (Dec 1, 2006)

Guns & Buns said:


> creamy chicken tonight with extra mushrooms added?


Yes please!

Tried the crispy chicken was good as well as the so juicy packets, have to watch the added sugar/carbs if your being strict though.


----------



## J.T1466868035 (Oct 26, 2012)

Must buy Stubbs ...

Stubb's BBQ | Sauces, Marinades, & Rubs


----------



## webadmin1466867919 (Dec 1, 2006)

Lazy peri peri oil, as good as Nandos!


----------

